# Hoke's book



## callicom (Jul 22, 2011)

i'd like to get the book ! does anyone know where it's the least expensive


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 22, 2011)

You can download it for free here
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480

For a hard copy (recommended), here's the cheapest place we've found
http://www.gesswein.com/p-3263-refining-precious-metal-wastes.aspx


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2011)

Dang Chris you beat me to it. :mrgreen: 
I started to post it,then I got a phone call....lol


----------



## callicom (Jul 22, 2011)

have you guys tried the link ? when i di it theres an interuption and then it doesn't open, is it the link or my computer?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 22, 2011)

I just tried the links and they both work perfectly for me.


----------



## callicom (Jul 22, 2011)

no i've tried and tried and the link doesn't work for me, it might be my antyvirus or something. So i ordered the hard copy and i'll have to wait a couple of weeks, thanks for the info :mrgreen:


----------



## darshevo (Jul 22, 2011)

You'll be glad you did. Seems like it took about 3 or 4 days was all to get mine. I remember being very impressed with shipping time. 

-Lance


----------



## callicom (Jul 22, 2011)

well i'm looking forward to getting it that for sure. i've got all kind of products that i tested on a little batch but the gold didn't drop out of the AR. it all looks easier than it realy is + there's a lot of diverging info out there so i'll consider this a new start


----------



## nwviking81 (Jul 22, 2011)

Being very new here and having lots of ???... I was glad to find the link for Hoke's book as suggested by harold,Steve and several others including GSP,It has been very informative so far .
I just want to thank you all in advance for the patience and willingness to help people like myself.
You are the only one's who are willing to share your vast knowledge and experience.
I want to THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
Hopefully in the future I will be able to engage in an intelligent converstion with on this subject.( may take some time though..LOL. )


----------



## butcher (Jul 22, 2011)

Well since you are reading Hoke's book, it will not be long and you will be teaching us a trick or two.


----------



## nwviking81 (Jul 22, 2011)

butcher said:


> Well since you are reading Hoke's book, it will not be long and you will be teaching us a trick or two.


Hope you are correct butcher, Thanks


----------



## Geo (Aug 2, 2011)

link worked fine for me.i saved a copy a couple of months ago and just now got the ink to print it up.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm glad that I got my Hoke's months ago. For some reason any of the pdf's (any attachment except off-site links) start to download and suddenly up pops "download terminated" or "interrupted". Getting rather aggravating to say the least. Not having any other download problems from other sites, just the forum. Like I said glad I got most of the stuff months ago.

Rusty


----------



## callicom (Aug 3, 2011)

that`s what it did for me also (download terminated) but i finaly got a download from somewhere but i couldn`t tell you where, i can`t watch the videos on lazer steves site either, i don`t know why :?: i watch videos everywhere all the time :!:


----------



## Geo (Aug 3, 2011)

your internet security settings could be set too high.go to internet options and click security tab and set to medium or lower to download then go back and reset after download,too pop up blocker could be set too high as the PDF file is considered a pop up by your computer.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.gessweincanada.com/product-p/811-0286.htm

sold in canada Price: $57.49


----------

